# Motor Question



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

I've got a prop/costume idea (it might be prop, it might be a costume, I haven't decided yet) that would have some "hands". I'm thinking of making it so that a motor attached inside the arm would make the hand "close" and then open. I'd want something low rpm (right?) and then I think once I've got that figured out I'll build some form of cam which would pull / push the hand open closed.

Does that make sense and or am I on the right track?

My props in the past have all been static (cemetary fence, tombstones, etc) so this is my first real attempt at motorizing something.


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

Have you thought of using a cable system similar to that huge costume that guy made of the dog he wore while walking on drywall stilts?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I would highly recommend a BBQ Rotesserie motor for this, and they sell and excellent one on Ebay. Low RPM, nice and powerful, the main problem is the $#@!$!#[email protected] noise the thing puts off. I find if you have ambience music anyway it covers it up. I'd try to get some square stock and rig it up with rubber bands to control the fingers. Here is a picture of the motor I used:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rotisserie-Geared-Motor-Halloween-Hobby-Hobbies-Crafts_W0QQitemZ8263570143QQcategoryZ75576QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

I figure that if it ends up being a costume, I always could use the cable system on the hands (I thought a motorized method would be "nicer"). If it ends up being a prop then it's less of an issue as the motor can be placed somewhere. Also noise isn't an issue between the foggers making their noise and the background sounds I have cranking out of the garage.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

If it turns into a prop, I'd suggest using either an animated deer motor, or a microwave oven lazy susan motor. Both are totally silent, and have more than enough torque for what you suggest. I have heard that pulling open the rotisserie motors and packing them solid with grease can quiet them to some extent, but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Has anyone out there ever devised a cheap and easy way to make a hand close and open, small enough to fit in a reasonably sized hand? Sounds like fun!


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

This guy did some huge hands with cables...

http://www.triggur.org/costume/mech/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

hauntedyards said:


> This guy did some huge hands with cables...
> 
> http://www.triggur.org/costume/mech/


Awesome video, but nothing on the hands...
I didn't see any movement with fingers?

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Doh,
The servo was for the little guy in the head.

Jeff


----------

